# Any amphibian suitable with angelfish?



## Atticus22 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi guys, this is probably a stupid question, but, I'm wondering if there is any amphibian, such as newt or salamander (otr turtle? But I think these these may be too messy..), that would be ok in a fishtank with some angelfish (or possibly discus fish?). I could easily incorporate a small land area if this is part of the requirements.

Thanks very much

Chris


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Im not sure im sure angel fish will nip them?
ifit was fire bellied toads the toxins would probably kill them
axolotls would probably try to eat the fish?


----------



## notfurme (Jul 31, 2009)

Dont think they would be suitable together as angles are not the most friendly of fish if the tanks big enough you could probably section off apart with separate water and filter and have some musk turtles


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

possibly a decent size xenopus frog but not sure about that, mine got a nast bite from a clown loach so keep her in a different tank, she recovered fine but has the scar.


----------



## Asp (Jul 30, 2009)

As a terrapin keeper I would also like to add that most species wouldn't be suitable.

Asside from the need to provide a basking area, and having to do without a lid to reduce humidity most species that would stay small enough not to worry the angel fish are bottom walking species that would not cope well with the deep water.

That said some of the species of cooter (pseudemys) do become largely vegetarian as they get older making them more suitable for keeping with fish, however that would be more a case of providing a setup suitable for a 12"+ turt and then adding angelfish to it.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

No... Housing fish and frogs is no good especially a fish like that... Xenopus laevis eat or attack almost ALL fish.

So don't do it...


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> No... Housing fish and frogs is no good especially a fish like that... Xenopus laevis eat or attack almost ALL fish.
> 
> So don't do it...


I've seen young Xenopus eat slightly smaller red bellied piranha's before. Amazing what they can take on.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> No... Housing fish and frogs is no good especially a fish like that... Xenopus laevis eat or attack almost ALL fish.
> 
> So don't do it...


agreed, beat me to it:lol2:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

knighty said:


> agreed, beat me to it:lol2:


:lol2: You nearly always beat me to though :lol2:


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

My frogs never eaten any of the fish but there too big for it, it got bit by a clown loach one time so had to keep them seperate, it goes for my finger though lol.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

i kept 3 terrapins with angels and loaches and a silver shark and 2 other fish,and they were ok i just provided plenty of rockwork for them to hide in but i would not recomend this


----------

